# Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret



## NR.9 (3. April 2011)

Also ich bin ja bekennender Matze Koch Fan - und auch Top Secret Boilies Angler (auch wenn viele sagen iiii pfuiii usw. - soll nun nicht Thema sein) - ich fange ...

Was mich nun verwundert hat ist das kaum Werbung um diesen Köder bzw. diese Range gemacht wurde. 
Habe nun hin und her gegoogelt um diese Kugeln zufinden und bekomme nur einen der diese Vertreibt. 

Hat irgendwer hier diese Boilies schon in der Hand gehabt bzw. damit gefischt ???


----------



## Der vom Dorf (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

welche kugeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Siever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich meine, dass in der vorletzten Fisch und Fang- Ausgabe ein Bericht über Matzes Boilies stand und man sich da als Tester bewerben konnte. Wahrscheinlich sind die Dinger noch gar nicht für den Markt zugelassen und werden deshalb nicht beworben.


----------



## Siever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

So, hab nachgesehen. Die sind ab März 2011 über Balzer zu kaufen und sollen knapp 10 Euro pro Kilo kosten. Warum die Dinger bisher nicht in der Werbung auftauchen, ist mir schleierhaft|kopfkrat


----------



## Marc 24 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich hab die  Boilies gestern beim Händer gesehen und war erschrocken, dass Matze Koch abgebildet war. Ich bin ein Fan von ihm, aber er meinte doch selbst, dass er sich bewusst nicht an irgendeine Firma "klammer", um unabhängig zu bleiben. Naja, aber wer schlägt ein Angebot aus, wenn es wahrscheinlich auch noch gut Geld dafür gibt. Allerdings sahen die Boilies hinsichtlich der Struktur gar nicht mal so schlecht aus (etwas grober und nicht mehr so total künstlich wie viele alte TS-Produkte), was da nun genau drinsteckt kann ich aber nicht sagen. Kosten glaub ich so ca. 8€ pro kg, wenn ich mich nicht nun total versehe. 
Ich bin gespannt, ob damit vielleicht irgendjemand "gute" Erfolge erzielen kann.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Forellenteichangler (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich bin zufällig der Händler, den man aktuell als einzigen Anbieter bei Google findet.
Die Situation ist schnell geklärt: Die Boilies sind seit letzter Woche überhaupt erst lieferbar und sind aktuell nur im Rahmen der Balzer Frühlingsoffensive erhältlich, die in erster Linie im stationären Händler abläuft.
In den nächsten Wochen werden aber sicherlich noch einige Händler folgen. Preislich wird es sie aber kaum günstiger geben (wenn der Händler betriebswirtschaftlich gesund rechnen kann), da sie im Einkauf echt nicht günstig sind. So ist die Preisangabe in der Fisch & Fang auch keine Preisempfehlung von Balzer, sondern eher ein "Wunschpreis der F&F-Angler".
Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, ob ich diese Boilies überhaupt ins Programm nehme, weil der Preis nicht gerade konkurrenzfähig ist.
Geangelt habe ich damit noch nicht, aber Festigkeit und Geruch überzeugen durchaus.
Die Boilies werden zwar von Top Secret produziert, aber Matze Koch hat bestimmt, aus was sie konkret bestehen. Im Grunde ist das eine "Lohnfertigung", wie sie Top Secret jedem Händler ab einer bestimmten Produktionsmenge anbietet.


----------



## Bellaron (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hey!
Matze Koch Spezial Edition? Soweit ich weiß, fischt Matze Koch eigentlich nur Nash-Boilies, und schwört auch darauf. Alles nur abzocke. Will nicht wissen, was Matze dafür bekommt? Ist ja alles nur Kommerziel.Matze kommt halt gut bei den Menschen an, und das hat viel damit zutun. Denke ich.Gruß Lars


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Lies doch einfach erst mal nach, was Matze selbst dazu sagt, bevor du lospolterst. 
->Fisch & Fang März/2011


----------



## Marc 24 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey!
> Alles nur abzocke. Will nicht wissen, was Matze dafür bekommt? Ist ja alles nur Kommerziel.



Deine Meinung, aber sehr gewagt muss ich sagen. Um so zu urteilen, muss man etwas mehr Einblick in das ganze Geschehen haben denke ich. Ich finde es einfach unfair Matze Koch gegenüber.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Forellenteichangler (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey!
> Matze Koch Spezial Edition? Soweit ich weiß, fischt Matze Koch eigentlich nur Nash-Boilies, und schwört auch darauf. Alles nur abzocke. Will nicht wissen, was Matze dafür bekommt? Ist ja alles nur Kommerziel.Matze kommt halt gut bei den Menschen an, und das hat viel damit zutun. Denke ich.Gruß Lars



Es ist immer witzig, daß alle Leute denken, man würde als Testangler ohne Ende Kohle bekommen. Ich selbst war jahrelang Teamangler für eine bekannte Marke und nach meinen Vorstellungen wurde dann auch u.a. eine spezielle Rute entwickelt und jahrelang auch gut verkauft. Fragt lieber nicht, was ich dafür bekommen habe...
Du bekommst zwar den einen oder anderen mehr oder weniger ausgreiften Prototypen frei Haus (mußt ihn dann aber auch oft wieder als Fertigungsvorlage für das nächste Muster oder Endprodukt wieder abgeben) aber das sonstige Material mußt du bezahlen. Du bekommst es zwar zu Sonder-Konditionen, aber es wird von einem "Teamangler" auch erwartet, daß du keine Fremdmarken verwendest (zumindest sichtbar). Und wenn du die Kleinteile als komplette Verpackungseinheit abnehmen mußt, ist das auch nicht immer wirtschaftlich sinnvoll....

Matze Koch möchte deshalb auch nicht einer bestimmten Marke zugeordnet werden (hatte deswegen letzte Woche noch E-Mail-Kontakt mit Matze Koch).


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Bellaron schrieb:


> Hey!
> Matze Koch Spezial Edition? Soweit ich weiß, fischt Matze Koch eigentlich nur Nash-Boilies, und schwört auch darauf. Alles nur abzocke. Will nicht wissen, was Matze dafür bekommt? Ist ja alles nur Kommerziel.Matze kommt halt gut bei den Menschen an, und das hat viel damit zutun. Denke ich.Gruß Lars




naja...man sieht in seinen Videos oft seine selbstgemachten Erdbeerboilies, die es in der TS-Serie auch gibt und nicht nur Nash-Boilies.


----------



## Nbgfischer (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Egal was er macht  
Ich liebe den Typen , könnt mir tagelang seine Videos anschaun, seine Art und alles XD   BESTER  <3 ich würd alles geben um 1 mal mit ihm angeln zu gehen !


----------



## Nbgfischer (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Naja aber wenn ihr ein gutes Angebot bekommen würdet , nur dafür euer name und euer Gesicht da drauf steht , würdet ihr nein sagen ?
Mit Geld kann man jeden locken!


----------



## Udo561 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Nbgfischer schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn ihr ein gutes Angebot bekommen würdet , nur dafür euer name und euer Gesicht da drauf steht , würdet ihr nein sagen ?
> Mit Geld kann man jeden locken!



Hi,
und ich würde mit Sicherheit nicht meinen Namen für Produkte hergeben von denen ich persönlich nicht überzeugt bin , Geld hin oder her.
Ich würde mich auch nie auf eine Marke festlegen wollen und dann nur mit dieser fischen dürfen , wo bleibt denn da noch der Spaß beim angeln wenn andere mir vorgeben womit ich zu angeln habe 

Gruß Udo


----------



## G0PPAE (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Fische auch ab und zu mal mit TS und fange damit auch meine Fische nur weil sie Billig sind müssen sie nicht schlecht sein !
und Matze wird sich schon was denken wenn er seinen Namen dafür hergiebt .

mfg


----------



## Forellenteichangler (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



G0PPAE schrieb:


> Fische auch ab und zu mal mit TS und fange damit auch meine Fische nur weil sie Billig sind müssen sie nicht schlecht sein !
> mfg



Und da fängt schon der "feine Unterschied" an: Die Matze Koch Boilies werden zwar von Top Secret hergestellt, sind aber qualitativ eine ganz andere Liga, wie man es sonst von Top Secret kennt (nicht abwertend gemeint - einfach eine andere Preisklasse). So kosten die Matze Koch Boilies im Händler-Einkauf auch mehr, als man beispielsweise als Endkunde für Top Secret Natural Power Boiles (keine Restposten oder Sonderangebote) im Online-Handel bezahlt.


----------



## NR.9 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Find ich Klasse wie ihr alle Aktiv zu diesen Thema beitragt. Und zum Wunder noch ohne die typischen Hassteraden auf TopSecret.
Auch danke an Forellenteichangler der hier als "Insider" mal darüber mehr sagen kann. 
Das Matze Koch nicht einfach für Geld seinen Namen gibt sollte jeden klar sein der seine Berichte kukt und ließt. Auf die-gastangler.de gibt es einen 2.teiligen Video-Bericht wie er die Kugeln mit einen Freund zusammen im Oktober getestet hat - mit positiven Ergebnissen. Dort spricht er auch davon das es sich um einen hochwertigen Boilie handelt der sich auch von den herkömmlichen TS-Boilies absetzt - Stichwort - "echtes" Robin Red usw.
Also daher das es der Matze Koch ist und ich die letzten Jahre an meinen Gewässer mit TS besser fangen konnte wie die BlackLabel Jungs und Selfmade Jungs (bei uns gibs schon richtige "MarkenGangs") werde ich mir wohl mal zum Anfang der Woche 2-3 Kilos bestellen - Also kann sich Forellenteichangler auf einen neuen Kunden freuen.


----------



## allrounder11 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Find ich Klasse wie ihr alle Aktiv zu diesen Thema beitragt. Und zum Wunder noch ohne die typischen Hassteraden auf TopSecret.
> Auch danke an Forellenteichangler der hier als "Insider" mal darüber mehr sagen kann.
> Das Matze Koch nicht einfach für Geld seinen Namen gibt sollte jeden klar sein der seine Berichte kukt und ließt. Auf die-gastangler.de gibt es einen 2.teiligen Video-Bericht wie er die Kugeln mit einen Freund zusammen im Oktober getestet hat - mit positiven Ergebnissen. Dort spricht er auch davon das es sich um einen hochwertigen Boilie handelt der sich auch von den herkömmlichen TS-Boilies absetzt - Stichwort - "echtes" Robin Red usw.
> Also daher das es der Matze Koch ist und ich die letzten Jahre an meinen Gewässer mit TS besser fangen konnte wie die BlackLabel Jungs und Selfmade Jungs (bei uns gibs schon richtige "MarkenGangs") werde ich mir wohl mal zum Anfang der Woche 2-3 Kilos bestellen - Also kann sich Forellenteichangler auf einen neuen Kunden freuen.



Kannst du mir genau sagen, wie das Video heißt?


----------



## Forellenteichangler (4. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir genau sagen, wie das Video heißt?



Das sind aktuell die beiden letzten Matze-Videos auf die-gastangler.de ("Gut Karpf will Weile haben" und "Teamwork beim Karpfenansitz").


----------



## speedcore84 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo
Werd mir die Dinger auch mal bestellen. Werde in der Schonzeit immer zum Karpfenangler.Matze finde ich auch spitze.Und davon ab ist er ja auch Allrounder und das er weiß was er macht,davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## NR.9 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Genau das ist es ja was den Matze Koch so geil macht - das er Allrounder ist der weiss wovon er redet und oft so einfach wie möglich fischt was Montagen und Methoden angeht. 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Boilies und wie ich diese Saison damit fangen werde. Werde sie auch im direkten Vergleich zusammen mit die restlichen TopSecret Boilies testen. Das alte Zeug muss schliesslich auch weg.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Noch ein kleiner "Insider": Die Bestandteile der Matze Koch Boilies stammen scheinbar zu 100 Prozent aus dem Lebensmittelbereich (Gustav Riechmann verarbeitet sehr viel Babynahrung )- oder warum sind die Matze Koch Boilies wohl mit 7 Prozent Mehrwertsteuer wie Lebensmittel besteuert ;-)
Und das spricht schon wieder dafür, das nicht mit ultrakünstlichen Bestandteilen / günstigen Bestandteilen gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Das kommt definitiv auf sich selbst an..Test oder Teamangler oder Fieldtester sind verschiedene Schuhe 

Jeder hat seinen eigenen Preis...
 ...aus welcher Boilieschmiede die Kugeln sind, möchte ich nicht beurteilen.

Reich wird er bestimmt nicht...und nen neuen T5 wird er sich davon auch nicht holen.

Das mit seinem Namen geworben wird , ist klaro..Ich gönne es Ihm,denn er macht sich viel Gedanken.

Der Preis pro Kilo ist zu Hoch..gerade bei M.K  hätte ich auf ein besseres Preisverhältniss getippt.

#h


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Der Preis pro Kilo ist zu Hoch..gerade bei M.K  hätte ich auf ein besseres Preisverhältniss getippt.
> 
> #h



Hängt alles von der Betrachtungsweise ab. Preislich gesehen sind die Matze Koch Boilies echt nicht günstig. Matze Koch ist aber nun mal ein Angler, der Qualität vorzieht. Wenn man beispielsweise anstatt Nuss-Aromen richtiges Nussmehl verwendet, kostet die Geschichte einfach mehr.
Vor ein paar Wochen war im Fernsehen eine Reportage zum Thema Erdbeer-Joghurts. Je nachdem, ob man für x kg Erdbeerjoghurt (habe die genaue Zahlen nicht mehr im Kopf) echte Erdbeeren oder künstliches Erdbeer-Aroma verwendet, variieren die Kosten für das Erdbeer-Aroma zwischen 1 Euro und 140 Euro. 
Und bei Boilies gelten keine andere Preiskalkulationen.
Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß die Boilies qualitativ in der oberen Liga mitspielen - für einen Preis im mittleren Segment.

Letztendlich zählt die Fängigkeit und nicht der Preis.
Anfangs schütelten meiner Mitangler bei mir auch immer den Kopf, daß ich stets die teueren Berkley Forellenteig verwende (Natural Scent & Turbo Glow). Aber nachdem ich damit mehrmals selbst an schwierigen Tagen gut gefangen hatte, wenn andere Schneider geblieben waren, schüttelte keiner mehr den Kopf.


----------



## NR.9 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hier gehts nun auch nicht um die "Bio-Balls" sondern um die Matze Koch Special Edition !
Und wieso weiss man bei BLB was "wirklich" drin ist ? 
Sind die die einzigen "ehrlichen" Hersteller ? 
Wie gesagt ... TS(Pralines for Carp) fängt bei mir besser als BLB !!! Warum ist mir egal ...


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Top Secret Bio Balls und Top Secret Bio Popper sind eine ganz andere Produktschiene von Top Secret.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was du als grobe Struktur definierst, aber bei den Matze Koch Boilies kannst du diese selbst durch den Folienbeutel ertasten.

btw: Wenn Top Secret Boilies angeblich so schlecht sind, warum gehört Top mit zu den größten Boilie-Herstellern Europas (jährlich über 400.000 Kilo)? 

Letztendlich muß jeder selbst sein eigenes Urteil in Bezug auf seine Gewässer bilden.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Einfach die Matze Koch Boilies an seinem Stamm-Gewässer testen, eigene Meinung bilden und fertig. Ich bin auf das Test-Ergebnis in der Fisch & Fang gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



> Ich bin auf das Test-Ergebnis in der Fisch & Fang gespannt.


Note 1,2 wird das geben.......
;-))))


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



minne6 schrieb:


> Es gibt natürlich noch zig andere Firmen, die anständige Boilies herstellen. Vielleicht auch mal Top Secret mit den neuen Matze Koch Boilies



Wie schon vor einigen Tagen von mir geschrieben, ist Top Secret "nur" der Hersteller der Matze Koch Boiles. Matze Koch hat deren Zusammensetzung bestimmt, wie es auch jeder Händler bei Top Secret ab einer bestimmten Bestellmenge in Auftrag geben kann.
Wenn diese Matze Koch Boilies bei BLB als Lohnfertigung gefertigt worden wären, würde wohl keiner über den Preis oder gar Qualität "meckern".


----------



## Forellenteichangler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



minne6 schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus sein. Kann man irgendwo die Bestandteile der TS Boilies nachlesen?`Wäre interessant zu wissen, was da rein kommt. Dann würde auch keiner Meckern.


Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total irre, stand vor Jahren mal in einer Pressemitteilung von Top Secret für Händler drin, daß Gustav Riechmann die genauen Bestandteile seiner Köder nicht mehr preis gibt, da er sich vor billigen Palgiate schützen möchte, mit denen er sich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach rumärgern mußte.
Gustav Riechmann ist seit über 30 Jahren in der Branche - der hat schon so manches Lehrgeld bezahlt und agiert inzwischen dementsprechend.


----------



## NR.9 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig Brauner.... Ist ja kein Grund auszuflippen. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Es ist dein Thema, also lies auch anständig.Black Lable Baits verwendet zumindest Eier usw in den Boilies. Siehe hier .
> 
> Nur weil ich meine eigene Meinung kundgebe, gibt es keinen Grund gleich auszuflippen. Und das deine TS Boilies in euren gewässern vielleicht besser fangen, ist noch lange keine Begründung, das die Besser als BLB fangen. Ich habe auch geschrieben, BLB und andere Hersteller. Also mal ganz ruhig hier.


 
Soooo mein gutster -

1. Ich bin nicht Braun.

2. Habe ich nur darauf aufmerksam machen wollen das es hier nicht um Boilie x,y oder z von TS geht sondern um den Matze Koch Boilie.

3. Habe ich nur 2 normale Fragen gestellt - formuliere es mal um - Lässt BLB sich in der Zusammensetzung zu 100% in die Karten schauen ??? 

4. Habe ich nur gesagt das ich bei mir an meinen Gewässer mit den TS besser fange als mit BLB (die ich übrigens auch mal fast ne komplette Saison gefischt habe und auch der Meinung bin das diese gut sind).

5. Bin ich in keinster Weise ausgeflippt - war von mir ne ganz ruhige Diskussion - aber wer mit "BRAUNER" umsich wirft scheint ne ganz ruhige Seele zu sein. |kopfkrat

Lass uns doch bitte normal hier weitermachen - Ok ? :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

hab heute so brief bekommen mit sonem tst bogen ! heißt das das ich jez welche bekomme?


hab die mal im laden gesehen wollt mir die kaufen habs dann aber gelassen weil ich hatt schon nen dip und dann wollte ich nicht noch mehr geld ausgeben!

weiß einer wie lang es di boilies gibt ist ja schließlich nur ne special edtion!
#c#h|bla:


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

nur weil die special edition heißen gibt es die doch nicht nur für bestimmte zeit 
dann müßte man sie limetid edition nennen, wenn überhaupt.

wenn du son testbogen bekommen hast, wirst du wohl auch als tester dabei sein denke ich mal.

bin mal gespannt wie die kugeln sich am wasser machen.
werde mir persöhnlich keine kaufen, da ich ja immer selber rolle, aber ich denke die murmeln von matze werden schon nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Forellenteichangler (7. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Die Matze Boch Boilies gibt es aktuell exklusiv über Balzer im Rahmen der aktuellen Balzer Frühjahrsoffensive 2011. Diese behinhaltet in der Regel zum einen zeitlich begrenzte Sonderartikel und zum anderen Artikel, die bei entsprechenden Abverkäufen dann in den nächsten Hauptkatalog als reguläre Ware aufgenommen werden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die Matze Koch Edition auch noch 2012 erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## Siever (7. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Gilfin schrieb:


> hab heute so brief bekommen mit sonem tst bogen ! heißt das das ich jez welche bekomme?
> 
> 
> hab die mal im laden gesehen wollt mir die kaufen habs dann aber gelassen weil ich hatt schon nen dip und dann wollte ich nicht noch mehr geld ausgeben!
> ...


 
Ich hatte heute den gleichen Bogen im Briefkasten|supergri Der Brief kam von der F&F, die Boilies kommen dann direkt von Balzer. Ich bin auch gespannt auf die Dinger, hatte aber keine Lust und kein Geld, mir die Dinger zu kaufen, weil ja bisher keine Erfahrungswerte weder von mir noich von anderen vorliegen. 
Special Edition heißen die nur, weil sie von Matze Koch mitentwickelt wurden...

Thomas wird hoffentlich Recht haben mit der Note des Tests! Aber nicht, weil alles immer gut in solchen Magazinen abschneidet, sondern weil man damit hoffentlich wirklich gut fängt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

ah dann bist du wohl auch einer der glücklichen


hatte die vor 2 tagen im laden gesehen wollte mir die schon kaufen hatte es aber dann auch gelassen aber ich galub die kosten ihr i-wie nur 8.90 euro und auf dem bogen steht
9.90 € glaub ich1
hat eier von euch schon das lockfutter benutzt?
soll man ja gut strecken können (1:2 oder 1:3 (geht beides))


----------



## Pike-Nik (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

unglaublich wie viele hier an das Gute im Menschen glauben! selbst wenn es Matze Koch ist... ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Boilies besonders von anderen Top Secret Murmeln abweichen werden. Matze Koch ist übrigens was anderes als IRGENDEIN NO-NAME teamangler, er wird sehr wohl gut abkassieren glaub ich. Das kann ihm aber keiner verübeln, wenn ich ne Familie hätte & son Angebot wo man nichts falschmachen kann bekomm würde, wär ich genauso am start


----------



## NR.9 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Wenn sie nicht besonders von den anderen TS abweichen würden, würden sie aber auch nicht besonders vom Preis abweichen - tun sie aber. Habe nun 2 Kg bestellt und werde sie ab mitte Mai in meinen BLB und DB vewöhnten Hausgewäser testen den NUR - Versuch macht klug !


----------



## NR.9 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hier wird niemand für seine Meinung gelyncht - aber man soll doch nicht immer alles schlecht reden wenn man es selbst nie versucht hat. 

Hast du mal mit TS gefischt ? 
Sicherlich noch nicht mit den Matze Koch TS !!! 

Keiner hat hier je behauptet das dieser oder jener Boilie besser ist - das einzige was aber immer wieder auffällt ist das behauptet wird alles wäre besser als TS -

Edit Ralle 24:

Immer sachlich bleiben


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hey Leute,
ich hab mir die Boilies mal bestellt, Zwei Sorten: Monster Carb/Robin Red und Erdbeere Nuss, ich kann bis jetz nur sagen das die Boilies weich sind und eine grobe Konistenz haben. Wie sie fangen, werde ich posten, sobald ich wieder fischen war


----------



## NR.9 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



minne6 schrieb:


> Akzeptier doch einfach mal die Meinung anderer. Ich habe das letzt jahr mehrere Kilos von TS bekommen und auch damit gefischt. MEINE Meinung ist, das es für den Preis nicht wirlich empfehlenswert ist. Andere Fangen sicher gut damit. Ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung dann. Es ist halt nur meine Meinung, das TS überteuertert ist und nicht mit anderen guten Herstellern mithalten kann. Das es meine Meinung ist, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich den Leuten das Wort im Mund umdrehen möchte. Jeder kann fischen was er will und wenn er dann mit TS glücklich wird, prima.
> Wenn jemand seine eigene Meinung dazu hat und eine Empfehlung für andere Boilies abgibt, dann muss das einfach akzeptieren und nicht gleich alle nieder machen, nur weil sie anders denken als du...


 
Das nenne ich bis dorthin ein vernünftiger Post... 
Das mit persönlich - ok - es tut mir Leid - ich habe die grösse soetwas einzugestehen aber es lag schon daran das du mir vor ein paar Tagen persönlich wurdest indem du mich Brauner nanntest. Ich habe NIE behauptet das TS besser ist als andere - ist ja Geschmacksache. 



minne6 schrieb:


> Es ist halt nur meine Meinung, das TS überteuertert ist und nicht mit anderen guten Herstellern mithalten kann.


 
Das sehe ich anders - TopSecret bzw. Gustav Riechmann ist einer wenn nicht der grösste Hersteller von Boilies ... sollte wohl zu denken geben. Und was den Preis angeht ...... "überteuert" halte ich sie nicht. Oder sind 6 € für ein Kilo Boilies viel ?

Wenn TS bzw. der Matze Koch Special Edition Boilie für dich überhauptnix sind dann frage ich mich warum du die ganze Zeit einen Thread verfolgst den ich geöffnet habe um Informationen und eventuelle Erfahrungen über besagten Boilie zu bekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Lasst bitte die persönliche Anmache und diskutiert sachlich.


----------



## minne6 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Gut hast recht, 6€ ist nicht teuer für einen Kilo. Dachte an den Preis der neuen Boilies.
Warum ich den Threat verfolge?  Naja, mich würde gerne interessieren, was die Selbstroller und ready Baits Verächter davon halten. Leider kam da noch nichts von, was mich allerdings sehr wundert.


----------



## NR.9 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



minne6 schrieb:


> Naja, mich würde gerne interessieren, was die Selbstroller und ready Baits Verächter davon halten. Leider kam da noch nichts von, was mich allerdings sehr wundert.


 
Was sollen diese schon sagen - Erfahrungen werden sie nicht haben mit diesen Boilie und die hartgesotenen sind mit sicherheit der Meinung das diese totaler Mist sind (weil Ready und dann noch von TS). 
Davon mal abgesehen sollte man ja nicht jeden über einen Kamm scheren - ich rolle auch ab und zu selber (letzte Kreation war mit gebrannten Mandeln) aber ist mir halt zuviel Arbeitsaufwand und Freundin schimpft immer über die dreckige Küche danach.


----------



## Holger (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich diesen Thread nun schon seit seiner Erstellung. Die kontroversen und recht unterschiedlichen Meinungen sind wie bei fast allen Themen rund ums Angeln nur logisch, und grad beim Thema TS Boilies scheiden sich die Geister.

Vorab sollte ich vielleicht erwähnen, das Matze ein guter Angelkollege von mir ist und wir auch regelmäßig zusammen am Wasser sind. Hin und wieder muß ich sogar mal mit aufs Video J
Dementsprechend habe ich natürlich auch die Entwicklung der „TS Matze Koch“ Edition etwas mitbekommen. 

Wer meint das Matze damit wirklich Geld verdient oder in Zukunft als plakatierte Werbe-Litfaßsäule ans Wasser zieht, der irrt gewaltig. Die finanziellen Motive sind, und das kann ich ruhigen Gewissens behaupten, eher geringfügig. Denn das man damit keine Reichtümer erzielen kann sollte jedem bewusst sein.

Vielmehr ist die Zusammenarbeit mit TS doch eine Chance, seine eigenen Wünsche und Ideen in eine große Serienfertigung einzubinden. Und das ist der Anreiz. Anteil zu nehmen ein gutes und bezahlbares Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen mit den fertigungs- und marketingtechnischen Optionen die Top Secret als großes, renommiertes Unternehmen eben hat. Ein Einzelner kann sowas nicht.

Und wer Matze kennt, der sieht auch seine Handschrift in den Boilies. Es sind wirklich hochwertige Murmeln die mit den altbekannten Carp Dream Boilies von TS im,4 kg Sparpack-Eimer nix zu tun haben. Und selbst diese fangen ganz hervorragend. Die neuen TS MK Murmeln sind von der ganzen Grundkonsistenz, Verarbeitung und Inhaltsstoffen im oberen Readymade-Segment anzusiedeln und rechtfertigen einen Kilopreis von knappen 10 EUR durchaus.
Ich durfte eine kleine Auswahl testen vor Markteinführung und der Boilie hat sich bewährt. Die Fänge waren wirklich gut. Ob das nun an den Murmeln lag oder an anderen Dingen weiß ich nicht, aber de facto sind diese Murmeln bei den Karpfen beliebt.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, es ist ein neuer guter Boilie am Markt, der 
a)   Fängig ist
b)   Matze nicht zum Porschefahrer macht
c)   Matze ist und bleibt das ostfriesische Original, nur das er eigene Bolies kreiert hat !


----------



## MatzeKoch (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin, Männer!



  Ist ja hochinteressant, was so alles spekuliert wird, hat mir Freude gemacht alles zu lesen ;-)

  Aaaaallso, mal ganz aus allererster Hand ;-))) :

·        [FONT=&quot]Meine Boilies wird es länger als nur im Frühjahr 2011 geben [/FONT]

·Meine Boilies sind Eigenkreationen, weil ich es leid war viel Geld für den Namen einer Hersteller-Firma zahlen zu müssen. Leider musste auch ich am Ende einsehen, das gute Boilies nicht zu Spottpreisen herstellbar sind. Trotzdem bleibe ich deutlich unter High End Produkten, dennoch sind meine Kugeln nichts schlechter als solche: Lebensmittelecht, mit begrenzter Haltbarkeit und hochgradig fängig. 

·Mein Verdienst daran? Das wollt Ihr nicht wirklich wissen. Forellenteichangler hat es schon richtig angedeutet: Ein Klempner verdient mehr, wenn er Überstunden macht. Ich bin übrigens Drucker von Beruf, und übe ihn VOLLZEIT aus. Der gesamte Angelsportjournalismus läuft nebenher und macht mich nicht reich, und für einen neuen T5 reicht es noch lange nicht, wie schon sehr richtig gepostet wurde! Zur Zeit nicht mal für nen gebrauchten T4 -  @Pike Nik und Minne6: Nee, echt nicht! Da kommt fast kein Geld rum! Ich bin schon froh jedenfalls eine gewisse Freimenge meiner Boilies zu haben. Unmengen sind das übrigens auch nicht. Ein Angler ist kein Fußballer, dem das Geld nachgeschmissen wird. Die Branche gibt dafür einfach nicht genug her, soweit ich weiß gibt’s nur eine handvoll Angler in Deutschland, die wirklich vom Angeln leben (auch nicht sonderlich gut!). ICH gehöre nicht dazu, weil ich Familie habe, die gefüttert werden will |supergri. 

Festangestellte Redakteure einer Angelzeitschrift dagegen üben einen stinknormalen Beruf aus, der halt glücklich direkt im Zusammenhang mir deren Hobby steht.

  Wollt Ihr mal ein Beispiel, wie eng das alles gerechnet ist? Hier kommt eins:

  Es waren auch 3kg Tüten geplant. Die wurden am Ende gestrichen, weil es am Preis der Druckerei für die Tüten scheiterte!! (wir reden hier von etwa 5 Cent pro Tüte!).



[FONT=&quot]Nach Erfahrungswerten könnt Ihr hier fragen soviel Ihr      wollt, die Kugeln sind wirklich brandneu und erst seit einer Woche      erhältlich. Da erübrigt sich die Frage [/FONT]
  Den Testern viel Erfolg. Richtig eingesetzt werden sie mehr fangen als Standardboilies, besonders wenn man länger füttern möchte, denn die Zutaten sind besonders hochwertig. So ist zum Beispiel echtes Robin Red in den Monstercrabs, und ECHTES Nussmehl  (aus der Pralinenherstellung!) in den Nussbaits. Wer allerdings zur falschen Zeit am falschen Platz fischt, wird auch mit 20 Euro Boilies Schneider bleiben. Dann wird leider oft zu vorschnell der Boilie verurteilt. 

  Noch ein Wort zu Top Secret: Ich bin auf die Zusammenarbeit mit einem großen Hersteller angewiesen, weil ich als Privatperson nie und nimmer Boilies zu dem Preis produzieren könnte. Die Jungs haben die Maschinen und unglaublich gute Konditionen beim Einkauf der Rohstoffe, weil die nicht gramm- sondern tonnenweise einkaufen. Herr Riechmann stellt exakt nach meinen Vorgaben her (wie auch schon korrekt geschrieben wurde!)

Das heißt nicht, dass andere Top Secret Boilies schlecht sind. Ich fing meine ersten Boiliekarpfen damit und sie sind bis heute erfolgreich am Markt WEIL sie fangen. Freaks mögen sie vermutlich genau deshalb nicht: Weil auch Allrounder damit fangen! Wenn die wüssten, wie viele Freak-Boilies in der TS Schmiede entstehen, würden sie sich in Grund und Boden schämen, hihihi! 


  Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg an alle hier!


  Gruß,


  Matze Koch


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Dann sach ich einfach zunächst mal: "Willkommen Kollege"!#h


----------



## Red Twister (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Servus!

Klasse, dass sich Matze selber zu Wort meldet!

Ich werde die Boilies auf jeden Fall testen, um mir mein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Wir machen ebenfalls unsere Boilies selber und auch wir kommen auf einen Kilopreis von guten 5 - 7 Euro.
Wenn es wirklich so gute Boilies sind, dann ist der Preis von ca. 10 € mehr wie gerechtfertigt.
Produktion und Vermarktung kostet nun mal was!

Zu den Freak-Boilies kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bis jetzt noch keinen Boilie hatte, der sein Geld wert war.
Da läuft das Geld nur noch für den Namen über den Ladentisch.

Also ich bin gespannt auf Matzes Boilies und werde sie mal in ihre kleinstteile zerlegen, lange Ansitze machen und welche für ein paar Stunden.
Wie gut sie sind wird sich aber bestimmt nicht von Heute auf Morgen entscheiden.
Das bleibt abzuwarten.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## MatzeKoch (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

@ Red Twister: 

Das nenn ich doch mal ein kompetentes Posting! |rolleyes

5 bis 7 Euro zeigt, dass Ihr wisst, was ihr tut. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse. 

@ Kati:

Danke schön, leider werde ich wenig Zeit finden hier zu posten, ich bin zeitlich extrem ausgelastet, aber es ging ja hier um MICH  da muss man sich ja mal zu Wort melden.


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

tja, ich hatte am we auch das vergnügen matzes kugeln zu testen ( ein befreundeter händler hat mir mal welche zu verfügung gestellt)
was soll ich sagen.. nix, kein zupfer, kein biss 

trotzdem glaube ich das die kugeln nicht übel sein werden.
die verarbeitung macht einen guten eindruck und arbeiten können die unter wasser auch recht gut.

ob ein guter boilie nun, 6,7 oder gar 10€ das kg kostet hängt nun einmal von den gewählten zutaten ab.
ich rolle auch selber und das schon gute 20 jahre und ich kann auch gestätigen, das ein hochwertiger, fängiger boilie eben nicht für 3,33€ herzustellen ist.

ob die TS boilies von matze nun wirklich besser sind als die anderen TS wird man ja sehen.
auch hier wird es wie eigentlich immer unterschiedliche meinungen geben.
am ende muß ja jeder selber wissen ob ihn die kugeln das geld wert sind oder nicht.
aber das ganze gerede hier wird nix bringen, weil man eigentlich erst in einem jahr sagen kann ob die dinger dauerhaft was taugen.
kurze, lange ansitze, regen, wind, tief oder hochdruck, unterschiedliche wassertiefen, frühjahr, sommer, herbst, winter, vorfüttern oder nicht, guter oder schlechter fischbestand und noch 100 andere sachen können über erfolg oder misserfolg entscheiden.
fakt ist, man kann sich zum derzeitigen zeitpunkt noch kein urteil über matzes kugeln erlauben, obwohl ich schon glaube das er weiss was er da macht 

fakt ist, viele readys sind müll, viele selfmades aber leider auch.
also, anstatt hier über preise und die millionen zu spekulieren die man verdient oder nicht verdient, sollten wir lieber ans wasser gehen und angeln gehen.
am rechner hat noch keiner nen richtigen fisch gefangen.
also, hungerpeitschen raus und loslegen.


----------



## Nbgfischer (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Matze ist und bleibt der beste ;D !  Mehr Videos x,x ich zieh mir sie Tag und Nacht rein !! 
Und irgendwann sitz ich mal mit dir am Wasser  :vik::l


----------



## QWERTZ (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hi Matze,

finde es gut, dass Du dich angemeldet hast und selbst stellung zum Thema nimmst! #6

Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deinen Projekten!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## NR.9 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ja auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an Herrn Koch hier Stellung zu seinen Köder zu nehmen. Viele wahre Worte sind gesprochen. 
Nun sind wir gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. 
Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit den Kugeln kann ich leider erst mitte Mai machen aber freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Edit Ralle 24:

Ob etwas als Schleichwerbung gewertet wird oder nicht, entscheiden wir.

Das hier ist völlig ok.



Edit bei Kretzer83: 

und warum ist es nicht gestatten seinen Verdacht zu äußern? Das war wie gesagt lediglich ein Verdacht und kein Angriff, also meiner Meinung nicht einfach zu löschen...


----------



## Forellenteichangler (12. April 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Red Twister schrieb:


> Wir machen ebenfalls unsere Boilies selber und auch wir kommen auf einen Kilopreis von guten 5 - 7 Euro.
> Wenn es wirklich so gute Boilies sind, dann ist der Preis von ca. 10 € mehr wie gerechtfertigt.
> Produktion und Vermarktung kostet nun mal was!


Wenn man nun bedenkt, daß Gustav Riechmann für die Zutaten wahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil von dem zahlt, was der private Großmengendreher bezahlt, wird der Endkundenpreis trotz Verdienst für Gustav Riechmann, Matze Koch, Balzer und Händler ungefähr dem Preis entsprechen, was der Selbstdreher für seine Zutaten ausgibt.

btw: Sicherlich wundern sich manche, daß die Boilies bei mir so "teurer" sind: Ich versende mit DHL, da DHL einfach den besten Service für den Empfänger bietet - oder kennt jemand beispielsweise eine Hermes- oder DPD-Packstation? Da Boilies nun mal Gewicht haben, schlägt sich das zum einen in den Frachtkosten und in den Verpackungskosten nieder (Karton mit 10 kg Boilies mal mehrfach aus 1,30m Höhe auf Stein- oder Metallböden fallen lassen - da hat man eine ungefähre Vorstellung, was die Verpackung wegstecken muß (und von den Versendern in der Regel vorgegeben wird).
Es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum ich selbst nach 2 Wochen Auslieferungsbeginn der einzige mir bekannte Versender bin....


----------



## Falli1985 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hy Leute
Also ich fische die Matze Koch Boilies jetzt seit ca. 5 Wochen und kann nur sagen, das sie keinem anderen Boilie in irgendetwas nachstehen. Ich beangle 3 grosse Gewaesser in unserer Region die auch alle ziemlich unterschiedlich sind und die Fänge sind absolut zufriedenstellend. An 2 Gewässern gehen die suessen besser tropic birdfood und an dem anderen die stinker Monster crab Robin Red. Probiert sie doch einfach mal aus bevor einige von euch anfangen sie schlecht zu reden.
Viel Petri euch allen
Markus


----------



## Wiederanfänger (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo zusammen,

gerstern fielen mir im Großhandel die Boilies und das Futte von Matze Koch in die Hände.

Da ich gerade erst anfange es mit Boilies zu versuchen, dachte ich mir lieber die von Herrn Koch wie andere Marken, die ich auch nicht kenne.

Ich schätze die Unterhaltung auf den Fisch und Fang DVD´s sehr.

Gerade die Tipps von Matze Koch finde ich klasse.

Auch ein Kenner wie Matze Koch hat durch dieses Projekt jetzt die Erkenntnis erlangt, wie schwer es in bestimmten Branchen ist Geld zu verdienen.

Sehr lustig ist die Erkenntnis, dass eine Produktion von 3kg Tüten an 5 cent scheitert. Das müsst ihr euch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. So siehts aus in der Wirtschaft.

Ich habe schon ganz andere Produkte gesehen, die wegen 1 cent einen wesentlichen Abstrich in der Qualität machen mussten.

Die Boilies teste ich mal, sobald Zeit dazu ist.

Ich hoffe, VW erkennt Mtze mal als Top Werbeträger.
Dann kann er endlich T5 fahren.
Gönnen würde ich es ihm.
Leider sind die Dinger anfälliger wie die T4.
Da muss man immer dran denken.

Ganz zum Schluß eine persönliche Bemerkung zum Geldverdienen von "Anglern".

Das jemand vorgeworfen wird Geld durch Arbeit verdienen zu wollen, gibt es wohl nur in Deutschland.

Wenn Matze von den 50EUR die ich gestern in Futter/ Boilies investiert habe, 30EUR bekommen würde, so würde ich mich freuen. Ich würde Ihm sogar direkt was überweisen.
So, jetzt könnt ihr "Geizköppe" ( nur für die entsprechenden Poster gedacht) mal richtig lästern.
Für das Entertainment des Herrn Koch zahle ich woanders nämlich viel geld.

Gruß an alle.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Petri (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei anderen selbstrollern ist, aber ich verwende nur ein oder maximal zwei boilierezepte. Also auch nur zwei verschiedene geschmäcker. da es von den M.K. ja gleich wieder zig verschiedene aromen gibt, frage ich mich was da das besondere sein soll. Es hat doch eigentlich niemand seine geheimen 10 rezepte die er immer wieder fischt. 

Abgesehen davon, ich glaube nicht das da irgendwas anderes drin ist als in allen anderen boilies. Einfach der Name fängt den Kunden.
Ist ja auch ne sehr raffinierte sache jemanden mit so nem image als gesicht zu nehmen, der nicht nur unter karpfenanglern bekannt ist, sondern auch in anderen bereichen seine fans hat.

10€ finde ich viel zu teuer, egal von wem die boilies sind. War die letzten tage in zwei angelläden. hab nur tüten für 11euro aufwärts gesehen.
Selberrollen: 3€.

Mann darf bei der ganzen geschichte ja nicht vergessen, daß maschinell gefertigte boilies spezielle zutaten enthalten die notwendig sind, damit die produktion reibungslos läuft. wer selber rollt braucht sowas nicht und kann entsprechend geld sparen. Mir ist es egal, wenn ein teig mal etwas klebriger ist und ich den roller vielleicht zwischendurch mal säubern muß. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß man immer die Werbung mitbezahlt. 

Was ich hier schreibe heißt natürlich nicht, daß ich nicht an die Qualität von Matze´s kugeln glaube! 

lg


----------



## Ralle2609 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

für selbstgedrehte die 3 euro kosten hast du auch n boilie genommen der nicht viel mehr wie ne flavourkugel ist

ich bezhale komischerweise beim selbst drehen 4,80 das kG und wenn ich den arbeitsaufwand dazu rechne bin ich teurer wobei es mein hobby ist mache ich es trotzdem...


und der herr koch ist wie schon gesagt ein top entertainer und wenn er sein gesicht auf die tüten drucken lassen will... warum nicht... top secret freut sich garantiert mehr wie matze denn der bekommt davon garantiert von 50 euro keine 30 euro ab sondern max 3-5.... wenn überhaupt

bei uns kosten die murmeln zudem nur 8 oder neun euro ich meine neun und das geht ja wohl mal... zudem sagte mein tackledealer den ich privat auch kenne und er weiß das ich keine murmeln kaufe sondern selbst drehe , das die kugeln gut weggehen und damit auch schöne fische gefangen worden sind

wie sie wirklich sind kann man nur mit langzeitfutterplätzen rausfinden aber im großen und ganzen sind sie anscheinend garnicht soooo verkehrt


----------



## Petri (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

@Ralle

wenn Du das so genau weißt, dann erzähle mal welche zutaten ich verwende..


Du kannst boilies aus 100% forelli drehen. kostet mit ei dann nichtmal 3 euro das kilo.

würdest Du sagen das ist dann ein schlechter boilie? ist ja schließlich nur von wissenschaftlern als alleinfuttermittel entwickelt worden. wird vermutlich nichts taugen, weil sowas nicht teuer genug ist.

das Du 4,80 zahlst heißt nicht das dein boilie besser ist, daß heißt höchstens das du auf werbung rein fällst. Bist doch selber schuld, wenn Du mehr zahlst als nötig. Aber das du das selber komisch findest heißt ja, daß es Dir auch gerade aufgefallen ist..


----------



## Stichling78 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Das jemand vorgeworfen wird Geld durch Arbeit verdienen zu wollen, gibt es wohl nur in Deutschland.
|good:


Bei meinem Händler bekomme ich 10Kg Boilies für 20 Euro.
warum sollte ich dann selber drehen. Eine 1Kg Tüte für 10 Euro finde ich auch nicht schlimm, wenn man bedenkt für welchen schxxxx man alles Geld ausgibt. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

klar kann man boilies für 2€ das kg kaufen oder auch rollen, aber das ist dann wirklich schrott.
klar können und werden auch diese kugel fangen, das will ich gar nicht wegreden, aber wenn du mal wirklich richtige kugeln rollst oder kaufst und damit dauerhaft angelst, wirst du oder ihr merken das die fänge um ein vielfaches ansteigen.
und das man auch dann größtenteils noch fängt wenn die billig-murmmeln versagen und keinen biss bringen.
ausserdem sollte man sich schon ein wenig gedanken machen über die innhaltsstoffe, alleine wegen der verdaulichkeit und bekömmlichkeit.
aber das ist wieder typisch, keinen wirklich plan vom rollen haben, aber hier wieder auf dicke hose machen... für 2-3 € bekommst du keinen guten boilie.
ich rolle weit über 20 jahre selber und kann wohl sehr wohl unterscheiden wie ein 3€ boilie fängt und wie ein boilie im bereich 6-8€ fängt.
gute mehle und nicht der billige mist bringen wirklich viel mehr fisch.
wie gesagt, auch boilies für 2-3 € können fangen, aber gute boilies setzen sich immer durch.


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

danke teilzeitgott das du mir das geschreibe gespart hast...

ich beziehe die mehle nichtmal vom angelladen sondern auch über raiffeissen etc.

wenn du meinst es ist schwachsinn ...ok man bemerke ich werde dabei nicht ausfallend wobei du dich dabei an einer grenze bewegst.

nimm deine kugeln werde damit glücklich und sammel erfahrung ich hab meine ersten fische so auch gefangen und im gegensatz zu meinen jetzigen kugeln muss ich sagen mann war ich blöd !

meine rstes rezept habe ich von teilzeitgott bekommen das war aus seiner anfangszeit ist ein billiger vanilleboilie... kostet glaub 2,60 das KG der fängt auch aber auf dauer werde ich damit nicht erfolgreich sein grad wenn du dir mal futterplätze anlegst und dich etwas mehr mit der materie beschäftigst.


wenn zu von dem zeug was du futterst sprühwurst bekommst wette ich das du das nach dem dritten mal auch nichtmehr anpackst !? und das beziehe mal auf die karpfen die fressen um energie zu gewinnen und nicht um den ganzen tag mc_donalds essen zu bekommen daraus aber nicht mehr gewinnen wie durch wasserflöhe etc


----------



## Petri (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Finde ich ja witzig das ihr wißt ob ich fange oder nicht. Ihr gebt einfach irgendwelche pauschalen phrasen wieder ohne zu wissen welche zutaten ich verwende. naja, ist off topic.
Dann schickt mir doch einfach mal euer boilierezept per pn. Werde ich dann mal testen und muß dann vielleicht ja einsehen das ich falsch liege.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> Das jemand vorgeworfen wird Geld durch Arbeit verdienen zu wollen, gibt es wohl nur in Deutschland.
> |good:
> 
> Gruß Tobi




frechheit wo kämen wir da hin wenn jemand durch arbeiten was verdienen will ..... xD


----------



## AndiS (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

das komische ist hier bei diesem thema, das kaum einer schreibt, das er mit den boilies was gefangen hat oder über die qualität. ohne das produkt in der hand gehabt zu haben äussern sich hier einige über die qualität und fängigkeit. muss man gleich alles schlecht machen oder ist es nur der pure neid? ich tippe eher auf neid.
schade, das es kaum noch ums angeln geht!


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

...es nervt halt, wenn fast alle Videos, Zeitschriften usw. mit "versteckter" Werbung voll sind.
Wenn dann ein netter Typ wie Matze seinen Namen für ne Boilifirma hergibt (übrigens die einzige, die ich als Nicht-Boilieangler kenne, weil die wohl besonders viel Werbung machen), dann werden bei manchen hier die Alarmglocken wach, manche verspüren Neid, manch andere fahren auf dem Komerz ab und die letzten wissen/denken, dass die Boilies einfach nur top sind. 
Jeder hat bestimmt irgendwie recht....


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein netter Typ wie Matze seinen Namen für ne Boilifirma hergibt



Warum hergibt? KEIN noch so "ehrenvoller" Karpfenangler aus diesem Forum würde wohl ein Angebot von einer Firma ablehnen.


----------



## Alpinestars (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Warum hergibt? KEIN noch so "ehrenvoller" Karpfenangler aus diesem Forum würde wohl ein Angebot von einer Firma ablehnen.


Das nenne ich mal ne wahr aussage#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Warum hergibt? KEIN noch so "ehrenvoller" Karpfenangler aus diesem Forum würde wohl ein Angebot von einer Firma ablehnen.



Carphuntaz sind halt auch nur Menschen


----------



## MatzeKoch (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo, Männer,


  Freut mich, wenn Ihr wieder kontrovers diskutiert (solange Ihr Euch im richtigen Moment noch bremsen könnt ;-))  ), denn das bringt am Ende alle weiter.

  Das TS viel Werbung macht ist allerdings definitiv nicht richtig. Schon gar nicht, wenn man die schier unglaubliche Produktpalette im Verhältnis zu anderen Anbietern betrachtet. Übrigens ist für meine Boilies noch keine einzige Anzeige geschaltet worden (und soweit ich weiß auch nicht in Planung!)
  Was die Werbung betrifft werde ich dennoch eines nie begreifen: Wenn ein Fußballer über Dinge quatscht, die noch nicht mal im Ansatz versteht (z.B. über Solaranlagen) oder ein Boxer ein Produkt als gesund empfiehlt, dass erwiesenermaßen ungesund ist, kräht kein Hahn danach. Rät ein Angler aber zu Produkten hinter denen er voll steht und die er auch SELBER NUTZT, wird gemeckert. Komisch. 

  Es ist korrekt, dass an einem Ready Boilie jeder Zwischenhändler ein wenig mitverdienen will, was bei Selfmades flach fällt. Aber ein wichtiger Aspekt wird dabei unterschlagen: Die unglaublichen Mengen die in der TS Schmiede hergestellt werden, ermöglichen unglaublich günstige Einkaufspreise der Bestandteile. Nussmehl z.B. würde den Privatmann schon fast so teuer kommen wie das ganze Kilo Readys. 
  Das gleicht dann die Selfmades wieder aus, von dem Aufwand (Stundenlohn auch mitgerechnet? Selfmades rollen sich ja nicht selber!) ganz zu schweigen. Dauerhaft gleichbleibende Qualität ist von Selbstrollern auch kaum umsetzbar. Darum hinkt der Vergleich 3 Euro (Selfmades) zu 8 Euro (meine Murmeln) sicher ganz schön. 

  Meinen Namen gebe ich sicher nicht für Schrott her, denn ich habe die Kugeln nicht nur mitentwickelt, sondern auch ausgiebig getestet – und fantastisch gefangen. Sind es deshalb Wunderköder? Unsinn. Ich habe z.B. letzte Nacht eine saubere Nullnummer hingelegt. Zwei Tage zuvor allerdings hatte ich am gleichen Gewässer fünf Fische in einer Nacht, was in dem Gewässer das beste mir bekannte Ergebnis ist. 

  Richtig ist auch der Einwand, niemand würde 7 Boiliesorten fischen, sondern bestenfalls zwei oder drei. Das geht mir auch nicht anders. Aber die Geschmäcker und Anglerwünsche sind deutschlandweit eben doch breit gefächert, darum sind aus rein kaufmännischen Gründen mehr Sorten zwingend nötig. Ich fische meist nur die drei Sorten Monstercrab/Robin Red, Tropic/Birdfood und Leber/Muschel. 

  Mit seiner Einschätzung der finanziellen Seite liegt „Ralle 2609“ übrigens noch deutlich ÜBER der Wahrheit. 


  Beste Grüße und dicke Fänge! 



  Matze Koch


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo Herr Koch,

wir ( meine Frau meine beiden Kinder und ich ) haben gerade wieder einige der FuF Filme zum Thema Karpfen/Nachtangeln angeschaut.


Werde mit diesem Tipps das erste Mal mit Biolies auf Karpfen probieren.

Wenns klappt,  danke.

Wenn nicht, ich Versuchs weiter.


Mach bitte weiter so.

Grüße aus der Nähe von Paderborn.


Wiederanfänger.


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

ist doch eigentlich egaln was matze´s murmeln kosten.
es ist ja keiner gezwungen die teile zu kaufen.
genauso ist es mit der werbung, klar sind die zeitschrifften voll damit ( nervt mich auch) , aber erstens muß ja keiner ne ezitschrifft kaufen wenn ihm das nicht gefällt und zweitens finazieren sich die zeitungen dadurch natürlich auch.
back to topic

ich hatte schon das vergnügen die murmeln zu testen, kann nur sagen das sie einen sehr guten eindruck machen und sich von den restlichen TS deutlich absetzen.
gefangen habe ich damit nichts, was aber wohl nicht an den kugeln lag, sondern daran das die fische bei diesem tripp einfach nicht wollten.
meine selfmades brachten auch keinen erfolg.
fakt ist, matze wird schon wissen was er macht und es ist einfach und alleine seine sache was er in den handel bringt und wofür er sein gesicht hinhält.
ich finde die kugeln machen was her und werden sicher fische bringen.
selbst kaufen würde ich sie mir nicht, da ich grundsätzlich selber rolle und meinen eigenen mixen vertraue, die sind im übrigen auch mit hochwertigen zutaten versehen und können auch schonmal bis zu 10€ das kg kosten.

klar kann man auch mit 2-3€ boilies fangen, aber dauerhaft wird das keine größeren erfolge bringen, da setzt sich dann schon das bessere zeug durch.
aber jeder so wie er will und wie er mag.


----------



## panzerwels (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo,
hab diesen tröt grad erst durchgelesen. 
Hat denn noch keiner (außer Matze) mit den Murmeln gefischt? Was Gefangen? Bilder? 
Nach dem Bericht in der F&F wollt ich sie mir besorgen leider bei uns im Moment nicht zu bekommen. 
PW


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Na Donnerschlach! Der Koch persönlich!

Sorry, dass ich jetzt mal Offtopic mache aber das muss jetzt raus!

Matze, Du bist 'ne Wucht! Deine Videos gehören bei mir zum Standardprogramm an Frickeltagen (da, wo man zuhause im Zimmer sitzt und eben an irgendeiner Montage rumfrickelt).

Gerade raus, herzerfrischend deutlich und auch noch eine nette Kodderschnauze ... und ganz nebenbei *hüstel* kommt noch ne Menge von "achtet nicht auf die Marke, sondern aufs wesentliche" bei rum.

Ich mach jetzt mal den virtuellen Kniefall! Ganz große Klasse! Weiter so!

Und jetzt mal Ontopic:

Wäre 'ne Whitelabel-Lösung nicht drin gewesen?


----------



## MatzeKoch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Freut mich sehr immer mal wieder zu hören dass meine Filmchen gerne gesehen werden. Danke schön Jungs! (Äh...: Aufm F&F Kanal bei Youtube gibts ab sofort einen neuen Film monatlich unter "Matzes Mätzchen" (ich hoffe es ist erlaubt das hier zu texten)


@Wolkenkrieger (das nenne ich mal Fantasie beim Nickname! ;-) ): 


Ein Kniefall bitte nicht, das ist weder real noch virtuell vonnöten. Ich koche genauso mit Wasser wie Du, und mache auch nicht mehr als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen :9)) Mal mehr und mal weniger erfolgreich.

Eine Whitelabel-Lösung ist leider nicht möglich. Nur die Zusammenarbeit mit einem erfahrenen Hersteller garantiert auch eine gleichbleibend hohe Qualität. Unzählige "Noname-Boilie-Pseudohersteller" schossen doch in den vergangenen Jahren wie Pilze aus dem Boden - und verschwanden ebenso schnell wieder. Das hoffe ich durch diese Zusammenarbeit auszuschließen und es scheint zu klappen, denn die Fangmeldungen häufen sich ;-) 

Beste Grüße an alle,


Matze


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



MatzeKoch schrieb:


> Eine Whitelabel-Lösung ist leider nicht möglich.



Ah, ok. Es wäre nur schade, wenn deine Reputation leiden würde. Threats wie dieser hier, machen ja schnell mal die Runde - leider.

Und doch! Kniefall ist nötig. Nicht wegen der Fangerfolge, sondern wegen der Art:

Nimm ne Dose Mais in die Hand, guck in den Küchenschrank, was Frauchen nicht braucht und dann mach dir 'nen Kopf und geh Fische fangen.

Das ist in einer Zeit, wo bei 20 Minuten Karfpenfilm mindestens 10 Minuten Werbung für einen Hersteller gemacht wird, gar nicht hoch genug zu würdigen.

Deine Art von Infotainment ist leider viel zu selten geworden


----------



## MatzeKoch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Eben aus genau diesem Grund finde ich es schade, wenn man gleich angegriffen wird, weil man mal Produkte empfiehlt, hinter denen man auch steht. Schließlich bringen viele Filme auch viel, viel Arbeit mit, und ich kann das auch nicht aus reiner Nächstenliebe tun. Da muss eine kurze, knappe Gerätvorstellung oder eine Boilieempfehlung am Rande einfach erlaubt sein. 

Mein Credo hat sich keineswegs verändert: Einfach fischen, gut fangen! Man muss nicht Unsummen ausgeben um erfolgreich zu sein. Karpfenangler, die mit 5000 Euro Ausrüstung am Wasser sind und ihre Ruten auf dem Pod mit Wasserwaagen ausrichten, sollen das von mir aus tun, wenn es sie glücklicher macht. Oder sollen auch weiterhin Anzeigen aufgeben mit dem Wortlaut: "Tausche Piepser mit blauer Diode gegen einen mit roter Diode!" Ich hab damit nichts am Hut. Weil ich auch ohne das gut fange... 

So, machts erstmal gut, ich muss jetzt ans Wasser!  



Gruß,


Matze


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



MatzeKoch schrieb:


> Mein Credo hat sich keineswegs verändert: Einfach fischen, gut fangen! Man muss nicht Unsummen ausgeben um erfolgreich zu sein. Karpfenangler, die mit 5000 Euro Ausrüstung am Wasser sind und ihre Ruten auf dem Pod mit Wasserwaagen ausrichten, sollen das von mir aus tun, wenn es sie glücklicher macht. Oder sollen auch weiterhin Anzeigen aufgeben mit dem Wortlaut: "Tausche Piepser mit blauer Diode gegen einen mit roter Diode!" Ich hab damit nichts am Hut. Weil ich auch ohne das gut fange...
> 
> So, machts erstmal gut, ich muss jetzt ans Wasser!
> 
> ...




#6#6#6

Wahre Worte! 

Hau se raus die Dicken! 

LG

Doc #h

P.S.: Mach weiter so und... willste ein paar kaputte Piepser gegen Posen tauschen die auch mal untergehen?


----------



## Ranger (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

@ Matze Koch schreibst Du regelmäßig an anderen Foren? Wenn ja, wo? Würde gern mehr aktuellen Input und Erfahrungen von Dir lesen...

Viele Grüße und bleib so wied Du bist!
Benjamin


----------



## Ralle2609 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

 kaum spricht der künstler selber werden se alle ganz kirre 

ich hätte angst ^^ Jungs locker bleiben das ist ein ganz normaler mensch den man als angler auch mit du anspricht und mit ihm quatscht 


achja ich war vorhin noch an einem stammgewässer wo er öfter mal ist^^ ich habe den boden geheiligt ...
die leute waren so nett und haben vorher noch gemäht 


aber eines stimmt hier voll und ganz... stätige fänge bestätigen das produkt und dafür sind sie noch net lange genug auf dem Markt. Also wartet doch erstmal ab, oder halt euch mal ne süße und fischige Sorte und testet selbst.

zudem ist der Kerl aber echt geil die Filme animieren echt immer das man wie gesagt nicht 5000.- am Wasser haben muss sondern das es auch so geht das man es sich grad noch so leisten kann #6 WEITER SO


----------



## Steve (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich finde es auch mehr als seltsam, dass bei sowas immer gleich rum gemeckert wird. Kilopreise von 7,8 gar 9 Euro das Kilo ... da verdient sich der Matze ja dumm und dämlich bei. 
Und ich würde wetten, dass mindestens 70% der Leute nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben, was hochwertige Mehle und sonstige Zutaten kosten, aber immer mit dem Strom ziehen und der Meinung der Maße folgen.

Beschäftigt euch mal mit den Preisen für hochwertige Inhaltsstoffe, z.B. echtem Robin Red. Ich fische selbst nur selfmades mit echtem Robin Red, da wird der Kilopreis nun mal teurer.Warum sollte er seinen Namen, der unbestritten einen sehr guten Ruf in ganz Deutschland hat, aufs Spiel setzen? Um das große Geld zu verdienen? 
So wie ich ihn vom Wasser und von den Videos habe kennen lernen dürfen, glaube ich das kein Stück.
Aber dazu hat er sich ja selbst auch schon geäußert.

Ich weiß nur, dass Matze stehts freundlich und bodenständig geblieben ist, der auch anderen "normalen" Anglern stehts mit Tipps und Tricks zur Seite steht.
Und ich denke davon sollten sich hier wirklich mal viele ne Scheibe abschneiden und sich auf das wesentliche konzentrieren, unzwar das Angeln, anstatt hier über Matzes Gehaltsliste zu diskutieren.

Ein Forum zum Gedankenaustausch ist ja schön und gut, aber vergesst nicht, dass die Fische nur draußen am Wasser gefangen werden können.


----------



## NR.9 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich finds einfach mal geil das mein Thread wieder lebt und weiter diskutiert wird. Auch danke wieder an Matze Koch NOCHMALS klarzustellen das er voll hinter seinen Kugeln steht und es SEIN Produkt ist und nicht aus den Köpfen der TS-Schmiede - diese Produzieren nur die Murmeln... sollten doch langsam alle begriffen haben.

Im eigentlichen ging es ja in diesen Thread um die Fängigkeit der Kugeln und Erfahrungen die gemacht wurden. Ist noch nicht viel was dabei rum kam ....
Morgen fängt mein 4 Tage Test an. 
Ich werde über die fängigkeit berichten.

@Matze Koch 

Bleibst du uns hier im Anglerboard eigentlich erhalten ? Wäre schade wenn nicht...


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin,

ich werde in der kommende Woche evt auch schon dieses Wochende losziehen und ein zwei Sorten testen, zum einen Monstercrab/Robin Red und Tropic/Birdfood.

Werd berichten


----------



## carbonist (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin 

so hab die ersten 5 kg Boilies ( Monster / Tropic ) bei 5 kurz Ansitzen getestet. 

Erstes Fazit teils gut teils ernüchternt. An dem einen See mit hohem Angeldruck gefangen, sogar einen kleinen Waller hat sich die zwei monstercrap einverleibt. Aber wie im Video stehen die Satzis total drauf.
Am anderen See mit geringem Angeldruck kein zucker nicht einmal etwas, 
obwohl sie am Platz waren und mein Grundfutter (Matze Karpfen), Mais Weizen gefressen haben. Sie haben die kugeln links liegen gelassen. 
Kenn ich net, fress ich net ))))) 

Also meine Meinung die Kugeln sind OK preis-Leistung, schön weich und frisch. Die erste Tüte ist schon angeschimmelt obwohl noch zu und kalt, trocken gelagert. Werd sie wohl einfrieren müssen das nächste mal. Das einzige was noch fehlt sind Dips und Popups. 

Und nochwas wer sich drüber aufregt, dass Boillies zu teuer sind der sollte weiter mit Mais, Kartoffeln fischen funkt nähmlich auch noch und nicht seinen Frust hier auslassen wenn er sichs nicht leisten kann oder will. Man muss nicht wie andere Angler 10-20 kg Boillies ins wasser schmeißen. 

Gruß und Petri  

Carbo


----------



## cyberpeter (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



carbonist schrieb:


> Am anderen See mit geringem Angeldruck kein zucker nicht einmal etwas,
> obwohl sie am Platz waren und mein Grundfutter (Matze Karpfen), Mais Weizen gefressen haben. Sie haben die kugeln links liegen gelassen.
> Kenn ich net, fress ich net )))))



Hallo,

an Gewässern wo nicht oder nicht viel mit Boilies gefischt und vorallem angefüttert wird kenne ich dieses Problem. Da ist es herzlich egal welche Kugel man verwendet und Bisse sind dann oft Zufall ... Das würde ich auch nicht auf die Qualität der Boilies schieben.

Da hilft es nur die Karpfen mit ensprechenden Anfüttern daran zu gewöhnen was aber recht kostenintensiv werden kann, vorallem wenn man der einzige ist. Man kann aber probieren, anstatt der Boilies Pellets zum füttern herzunehmen. Allerdings habe ich schon erlebt, dass es auf Bolies zwar besser ging, aber Pellets oder Mais trotzdem besser gingen.

Ein andere Möglichkeit ist, schlicht und ergreifend mit Mais zu fischen, welcher sich ja auch am Haar gut anbieten läßt. Wenn man bei 3 Maiskörnern zwei "Fakekörner" verwendet ist der noch relativ "resistent" gegen Kleinfische.

Will man aber nicht von Boilies lassen, kann man aber auch versuchen anstatt der normalen 20er Murmeln kleinere Bolies in Dumbellform zu fischen. Ich habe hier mit 10x14 mm Dumbells in "Maisfarbe" sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Vorallem wenn man viele Kleinfische hat halten die Teile besser als Mais oder Pellets.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber wie hast es geschafft das kleinfische dir hartmais vom haar klauen? mir noch nie untergekommen

wir haben hier die selben gewässer typen teilweise ! ich musste die fische sogar durch eine futteraktion an hartmais gewöhnen mittlerweile lieben die biester das  plan aufgegangen eigentlich wollte ich sie ja an boilies gewöhnen aber das ist echt ein stück arbeit unsere fische hier sind echt zu doof dafür. ich für meinen teil habe es aufgegeben das was dran zu ändern und fische mit hartmaiskette 4 stück am haar oder aufgepoppt mit einem kleinen stück styrodur am ende der kette frolic alternativ auch ein sehr fängiger köder hier diesen solltest du aber einstrumpfen, selbst frolicboilies nehmen die fische nicht so gut an


----------



## NR.9 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich konnte die Kugeln nun 3 Tage testen. Fazit ... erster Tag und Nacht 4 Karpfen bis max. 15 pfd. danach nix mehr .... Laichzeit !!!! Heute morgen haben sie schon gerollt geklatscht und standen alle dick nebeneinander im Schilf.
Ich denke für ca. 18std. effektive Beisszeit vor Laichzeit waren 4 Karpfen OK - alle auf Süss (TropicBirdfood) was bei meinen Hausgewässer nicht ungewöhnlich war. Stinkig war garnix...   Nen Kumpel hat im Gegensatz Dynamite Baits gefischt - DB The Source - Nix ! DB Marine Hallibut - Nix ! DB Scopex-Birdfood - ein Karpfen um die 10pfd. !

Also wenn man mal nur diesen einen Tag nimmt wo die Karpfen noch gefressen haben hat die Kugel von Matze die von DB besiegt - aber ihr wisst ja das ein Tag nicht repräsentativ ist ! Das testen geht weiter ...

mfg Stürmer Nr.9


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin moin ,



> an Gewässern wo nicht oder nicht viel mit Boilies gefischt und vorallem angefüttert wird kenne ich dieses Problem. Da ist es herzlich egal welche Kugel man verwendet und Bisse sind dann oft Zufall ... Das würde ich auch nicht auf die Qualität der Boilies schieben.


Das sehe ich anders.
Gerade an jungfräulichen und überangelten Gewässer kann sich ein hochwertiger oder genial einfach gehaltener Köder durchsetzen. 
.
0815 allerwelts Boilies gibts zu hauf. Gerade von den aktuellen Modegeschmacksrichtungen wirft jeder Hersteller welche auf den Makt.Mit fischigen - süßen oder vermischten Geschmaktsrichtungen davon angelt fast jeder.Da ist es kein Wunder diese Köder nicht mer funzen. Dann kommt die Stunde derjenigen die qulitativ u.o. geschmacklich andere Wege beschreiten.... Dieses könnte jetzt aktuell mein Matze der Fall sein..........

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als damals die ersten Pelzerboilies auf den markt kamen...... DIE schlugen ein........ dumm und dusselig hben wir uns damit gefangen. Das ging so lange gut bis andere Hersteller vergleichebare Sachen auf den Markt brachten. Geaus schlagartig gingen die Erfolge in den Keller............ bis der nächste Modegeschmak wieder dawar. Eine Endlosschleife...........

Gründe fürs selbstrollen gibts einige. Mit der wichtigste: sich von anderen in Sachen Geschmak und Qualität absetzen. Das führt dann regelmäßig zum Erfolg.

Meine völlig wertfreie Meinung zu TS. Der Laden hat in der Scene ein 0815negative Image. Das kommt nicht von ungefähr ist aber in den Ausmaßen nicht gerechtfertigt.Ob sich das nun auf Matzes "Geschäft" auswirkt bleibt abzuwarten.
Egal , mein Segen mit dem Wunsch nach Erfolg hat er. Alles andere regelt die Kundschaft. Nur davon braucht es mehr als nur di Jünger die ehrfurchstvoll blind an seinen Lippen hängen..........


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo,

an überangelten kann man sich mit einer anderen Boiliesorte oder auch -form "absetzen" dass ich schon richtig.

Aber wer an "unbeangelten" Gewässern oder Gewässern mit nur "Maisanglern" ohne die Karpfen an den Bloilie zu "gewöhnen" ans Gewässer geht wird wenn nur sehr viel schlechtere Fangerfolge erzielen als Mais, Maden und Co. Die Karpfen erkennen den Köder nicht als Futter. Füttert man jedoch einige Tage vorher vor kann es schon wieder anders ausschauen - vorallem dann, wenn im Gewässer nicht soviel "natürliches" Futter vorkommt. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## savage28 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Oha,da wird aber nen ganz schöner Hype über die Wunderknolle geschrieben,im Prinzip nix anders als andere 1000 Bollen auch.
Hoch lebe die Werbung,und sie scheint zu wirken.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mac69 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich schmunzel mal so mit ;-)

Mal ein paar Anmerkungen:
ich fische seit ca.mitte/ende der 80er mit Murmel-habe viele "grössen" kommen und gehen sehen-inkl. ihrer 4 verschiedenen T-Shirts bekannter Baitfirmen

Ich kenne Matze nicht persönlich -mir gefallen aber seine Videos.Wenn er Testangler/Teammitglied oder was der Henker bei TS ist gönne ich es ihm.
Wenn er Wirklich hinter den Murmeln steht und sie auch selber fischt bleibt er glaubwürdig.Wenn er für seinen Namen Kohle -kostenlose Murmeln -oder sonst was bekommt -why not?
Es wird doch keiner gezwungen Tackle/Baits von einer bestimmten Firma zu kaufen.
Sowas nennt man allgemein Marketing/sponsoring-gibt es überall aber im Angelbereich wird immer riesen Tam tam drum gemacht.
Manchmal zu Recht ....wenn nen bekannter Angler in 3 Jahren 4 verschiedene Baitfirmen anpreist ist das nur noch unglaubwürdig.Manche Firmen sind aber auch selbst schuld weil sie für Bilder mit sehr guten Fischen teilweise richtig was bieten-und nein das ist kein Gerücht:g
Schaut man sich die speziellen Magazine bzw. die Berichte darin an ,verkommen die oft nur noch zur reinen Werbestrategie.
Es gibt viele Firmen und alle wollen was abhaben vom Kuchen;-)
Was ich aber immer etwas merkwürdig finde manche Murmeln direkt miteinander zu vergleichen ala Boilie a hat da gefangen Boile B dort nicht.Das sagt mir echt zu wenig aus-den manches hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
Mal was zu Top Secret:
Ich bin kein Freund der "normalen" Boilies von TS-habe sie aber aus Verlegenheit auch schon benutzt und gefangen habe ich auf diese Kugel auch.genauso wie auf TNT,Nash,SbS.Solar,Nutra,BLB
Ich drehe in der Regel selber und weiche nur manchmal aus Zeitgründen auf Fertigmurmeln aus.
Diese Matze Knödel kenne ich noch nicht-kann darüber deswegen nix sagen.Ob die Inhaltsstoffe ihren Preis wert sind kann ich kaum beurteilen-der preis liegt aber im "normalen" Fertigboilierahmen.
Nur eins ist auch klar -wenn man manche Futtermittelpreise kennt-wundert man sich schon wie manche Preise von Fertigmurmeln/Lockstoffen/Flavour zustande kommen.
Logisch das der VK Preis sich aus vielen Faktoren zusammensetzt.
Nur eins ist klar den Wunderköder gibt es nicht egal welche Marke dahintersteht.

Also nicht so nen Tara drum machen -wer mit welcher Firma verbandelt ist-gönnt es Ihnen-und entscheidet selber ob ihr die Produkte kauft oder nicht ;-)

In diesem Sinne 
Mac


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin,

so ich bin in den Pfingstferien auch 3 Tage wieder losgewesen und habe ja die Honig/Vanille und Monstecrab/Robin Red getestet. 

Bei den Honig/Vanille bin ich sehr zufrieden. Konnte einen 8Pf und einen 14 Pf landen. Leider ist mir auch einer Ausgeschlitzt. 

Für das Gewässer waren die Boilies der Renner. 

Darum hatte ich wenig Zeit die Monstercrab/Robin red zu testen. Konnte nichts landen, da ich sie nicht oft am Haken hatte, weil die Honig/Vanille Boilies hamma liefen. 

Werde aber weiter an anderen Seen damit fischen und gucken was dabei rausspringt. 


Bis dann


----------



## NR.9 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Also wie jetzt - 2 Karpfen in 3 Tagen ... das ist Hamma ???
Mir erscheint das ein bisl wenig - kommt aber denke ich auch auf das Gewässer an.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin,

ich bin mal genau. von Sonntag 3 Uhr bis Dienstags halb 2. Sonntags konnte ich nicht gleich durchstarten, da der See / Spot belegt war. Ist nicht der große See. 
Musste warten. Also ungefähr in 2 Tagen 2 Karpfen. 

War aber auch das erste mal, das ich an dem See war. Musste mir erstmal vorort von den anderen Anglern paar Infos ranholen.
Für den See ist es eig. sehr gut.


----------



## allrounder11 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt - 2 Karpfen in 3 Tagen ... das ist Hamma ???
> Mir erscheint das ein bisl wenig - kommt aber denke ich auch auf das Gewässer an.


 

Weiß nicht an welchen Seen du sitzt, aber schlecht ist etwas anderes


----------



## Hannoi1896 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also wie jetzt - 2 Karpfen in 3 Tagen ... das ist Hamma ???
> Mir erscheint das ein bisl wenig - kommt aber denke ich auch auf das Gewässer an.



Es kommt nicht aufs Gewässer, sondern auf die Erwartungshaltung des Anglers an. Ich wäre mit diesem Ergebnis zufrieden. #6


----------



## NR.9 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Sollte sicher nicht abwertend rüberkommen oder überheblich aber bei uns an grade nicht allzu grossen Seen ist es in der Regel so das wenn man nen halbwegs guten Platz hat und ein bisl füttert man eigentlich gut bisse bekommt über den Tag verteilt.
Wenn es der Erwartungshaltung nach gehen würde wäre ich wohl der beste Karpfenangler der Welt ... bin ich aber zum Glück nicht. Allrounding forever - es gibt auch andere schöne Fische.
Back to Topic - werde evtl. am Wochenende nochmal einen Ansitz starten und die Reste der Matze Koch Special Edition Kugeln verfischen.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin,

ich ware super zu frieden mit dem Ansitz.

Mein Angelkollege auch. Der hat einen Karpfen von 1-2 Pf gefangen #t#t Richtig ! Oft ist es schwerer einen Karpfen von 1-2 Pf zu fangen als einen von 10 Pf+.


----------



## Holger (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

So, seit Mitte April wurden "Matzes Murmeln" intensiv getestet....wir fingen sehr gut damit, als Lieblingsssorten haben sich fruchtig Tropic Birdfood und fischig Monstercrab RobinRed bewährt....
Wir hatten zahlreiche Fische, der Kleinste hatte 12 Pfund, der Beste 22 Pfund....hier eine kleine Auswahl an Bildern, insgesamt waren es etwa 20 Fische.


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

:khi ich bin auch matze koch fan:l


----------



## NR.9 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Petri an Holger - schöne Fische ! 

@Sorpe-Keppe 

Das ist schön für dich aber hat nix mit dem Thread zutun.


----------



## carbonist (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Servus an alle 

mein zweiter Bericht über die neuen Matze Boilies. Ich bin sehr zufrieden
mit den Boilies. Konnte sie jetzt an verschiedenen Gewässern in Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich testen. Habe fast überall etwas gefangen, zwar keine Riesen aber immerhin Fisch. Der schwerste hatte 24 Pf. und ich konnte in Ö auch zwei Amur überlisten mit Tropic und Vanille Popup. Man muss die Fische aber manchmal erst an die neuen Geschmacksrichtungen gewöhnen. An meinem Hausgewässer füttere ich sie jetzt über längere Zeit mit partikel und man kann richtig festellen und manchmal auch sehen, wie sie anfangen zu gründeln und fressen. Es ist nicht so wie bei anderen Boilies wo die Karpfen Magenschmerzen bekommen und dann nur noch die Partikel fressen, das is für mich ein gutes Zeichen das die Boilies frisch und nicht so viel Konservierer drin haben, der auf den magen schlägt.
Probier jetzt noch die anderen Sorten mal aus und werde dann wieder schreiben.

Gruß und Petri

Carbo


----------



## carbonist (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*


----------



## carbonist (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-3-eccb-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-1-c4ca-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-2-c81e-jpg.html


----------



## Holger (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



carbonist schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so wie bei anderen Boilies wo die Karpfen Magenschmerzen bekommen und dann nur noch die Partikel fressen, das is für mich ein gutes Zeichen das die Boilies frisch und nicht so viel Konservierer drin haben, der auf den magen schlägt.
> Gruß und Petri
> 
> Carbo


 
Und das ist auch so....bestes Indiz für geringe Anteile Konservierer. Hab mal in einer Ruckzuck-Einpackaktion (wie Starkregen einen doch zu Höchstleistungen treiben kann |rolleyes ) alles schnell verstaut und die Boilies nicht vom Rig abgenommen. Nach einigen Tagen fingen die gewässerten Bolies an zu schimmeln. Das kann nicht jeder namhafte Hersteller von Readymades behaupten.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Scopex/Nuss Bolies gemacht?


----------



## -angler- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

ich hab mir die banane-pistazieversion gekauft.
konnte leider noch nicht mit dnen fischen aber sie gefallen mir sehr guut, da sie sehr stark riechen, sie sehr weich sind (man kann sie problemlos zerdrücken) und weil da keine konservierer drine sind
EIN GROßES LOB FÜR DIE BOILIES


----------



## -angler- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Siever schrieb:


> So, hab nachgesehen. Die sind ab März 2011 über Balzer zu kaufen und sollen knapp 10 Euro pro Kilo kosten. Warum die Dinger bisher nicht in der Werbung auftauchen, ist mir schleierhaft|kopfkrat


ich hab 1kg für ...ja... 8,50€ bekommen!!


----------



## -angler- (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



carbonist schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-3-eccb-jpg.html
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-1-c4ca-jpg.html
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9oy-2-c81e-jpg.html


petri heil


----------



## Holger (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Scopex/Nuss Bolies gemacht?


 
Alle Sorten habe ich noch nicht intensiv getestet. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das alle gut fangen und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. 

Meine Lieblinge sind aber defintiiv Monstercrab-RobinRed und Tropic Birdfood. Gerade letzgenannte brachten im Vergleichsfischen deutlich mehr Fische wie andere Sorten.

Damit mir an dieser Stelle aber keiner vorwirft, ich mache hier Schleichwerbung für Matze, nur weil ich ihn auch persönlich sehr gut kenne, möchte ich auch anmerken, das zudem ein anderer Boilie bei mir seit kurzer Zeit sehr hoch im Kurs steht, der nicht aus der TS-Schmiede kommt:
Und zwar die Gulp Carp. Da kann ich die Sorten Tuna & Spice sowie Pineapple Fever bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Brachten ebenfalls sehr gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## Nanninga (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich denke "*Wo Matze draufsteht, ist auch Matze drin*", hab da volles Vertrauen in Matze, weil er ein total bodenständiger Typ ist, der sich nicht verheizen lässt.#6 Eben ein Ostfriese!!!#c

Holland#h


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Matze is schon ein perfekter Angler...
Hab grad die Top Secret Mais Futterboilies, zwar nicht von ihm, aber egal ^^


----------



## AndiS (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Holger schrieb:


> Alle Sorten habe ich noch nicht intensiv getestet. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das alle gut fangen und ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben.
> 
> Meine Lieblinge sind aber defintiiv Monstercrab-RobinRed und Tropic Birdfood. Gerade letzgenannte brachten im Vergleichsfischen deutlich mehr Fische wie andere Sorten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



AndiS schrieb:


> hallo,
> habt ihr eigentlich letztens am fehntjertief was gefangen?


 
Nee, leider nicht. Hatte noch einen Run am Morgen um 09 Uhr, aber der Fisch hing nur kurz.

Aber auf Tropic Birdfood hat er gebissen, zwei 16er Murmeln. |supergri


----------



## carbonist (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Servas Jungs 

hab am woende leber-muschel und scopex-tigernuss getestet. Muss sagen das passt alles auf die scopex hab ich in 2 Tagen 8 Karpfen gefangen 15+
nur die leber-muschel wollten nur die Welse. 
Habe die 2 Nächte kaum geschlafen weil es laufend gepiepst hat. Wir konnten die 1. Nacht 14 Waller fangen die die murmeln gut fanden. Zwar waren es überwiegend kleine bis 60 cm aber Dominik konnte einen mit nem meter landen. 
Was mich dazu veranlasst beim nächsten Walleransitz es mitr den murmeln nochmal zu probieren. 
Wenn  das Wetter mal wieder besser wird werden wir mal wieder auf Graser gehen und die Honig testen. 
Was mir halt noch fehlt sind die passenden popup´s und vll nen dip, so für die kurz Ansitze. Man hat ja nicht immer die Möglichkeit anzufüttern und zu mir ans Gewässer sinds 50 km bei den spritpreisen nur mal so 10 min anfüttern wird ma ja arm dabei. 

Gruß und Petri 
Carbo


----------



## NR.9 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Na da freu ich mich das zu lesen ... morgen müsste meine neue Ladung Boilies kommen, habe auch die Leber-Muschel,Scopex-Tigernuß und noch das Robin Red geordert. 
Mit meiner ersten Bestellung konnte ich nur mässig fangen bedingt durch Laichzeit und schlechte Plätze aber dafür war es ok.
Diesmal sollte mehr gehen - der Boilie ansich macht einen echt guten Eindruck, fast wie selber frisch abgerollt.


----------



## manecarp (5. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

also ich find die kugeln von matze klasse.
die riechen extrem intensiv und  haben auch eine klasse konsestenz. natürlich kosten die murmeln auch. soweit ich das überblicke 30€ 3kg. :/ aber die boilies fangen echt klasse


----------



## Holger (8. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

So, hier noch mal zwei Fische.....18pfünder auf Tropic Birdfood...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und ein klasse Spiegler von 15,1 Kilo auf Leber/Muschel....Matzes Murmeln fangen auch weiterhin !


----------



## Angelzwerg (11. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

schade dass der thread untergeht...


----------



## NR.9 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Der Thread wird nicht soschnell untergehen denn die Kugeln laufen...
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/7/sl701569.jpg/


----------



## Angelzwerg (14. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Der Thread wird nicht soschnell untergehen denn die Kugeln laufen...
> http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/7/sl701569.jpg/


Ist doch schön! Ich möchte sie demnächst auch mal testen, allerdings fehlt mir im Moment noch die Zeit. Ich fische an einem max. 3m tiefem Altarm mit gutem Karpfenbesatz. Ich bin jedoch noch am grübeln, ob ich Monster Crab/Robin Red, Tropic-Birdfood oder Scopex-Tigernuss nehme... Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen???


----------



## NR.9 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Versuch ambesten erstmal die süssen - also Tropic Birdfood oder Scopex/Tigernuss. Die Robin Red haben einen echt extremen Geruch würziger Note die liefen bei uns nicht sooo gut (wie mal gesagt wurde "die sind mehr was für die Grossen"). Süsse sachen kennen die meisten Karpfen und nehmen es als Nahrung an.

Viel Glück...


----------



## Angelzwerg (15. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Okay, danke, werds auf jeden fall mal probieren!!! #6


----------



## Angelzwerg (15. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich habe allerdings vergessen zu sagen, dass der Altam nur tagüber (sprich von sonnenaufgang bis sonnenuntergang) befischt werden darf!


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> schade dass der thread untergeht...


naja, einen Trööt über einem stinknormalen Köder, von denen es hunderte gibt, wird in der Regel schnell untergehen ...wenn man ihn nicht gerade gezielt am laufen hält (sonst wär er auch nicht 14 Seiten lang^^)


----------



## Angelzwerg (16. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> naja, einen Trööt über einem stinknormalen Köder, von denen es hunderte gibt, wird in der Regel schnell untergehen ...wenn man ihn nicht gerade gezielt am laufen hält (sonst wär er auch nicht 14 Seiten lang^^)


Recht hast du, allerdings ist es ja anscheinend ein besonderer Köder, da hier (fast) nur positive Kommentare kommen, trotz Top Secret, was viele so hassen (ich nicht ).


----------



## Gunnar. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Na so lange es Fans von Matze und seinen Ködern gibt könnten es noch einige Seiten mehr werden..


----------



## Holger (16. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> naja, einen Trööt über einem stinknormalen Köder, von denen es hunderte gibt, wird in der Regel schnell untergehen ...wenn man ihn nicht gerade gezielt am laufen hält (sonst wär er auch nicht 14 Seiten lang^^)


 
Über diese hundert anderen stinknormalen Köder wie andere Readymades von Nash, Proline, Quantum oder von wem auch immer gibt es aber auch genügend Threads, die mehr oder weniger sinnig auf dutzende Seiten gedehnt werden....|rolleyes

Solange auf den Köder gefangen wird, kann das hier auch gepostet werdden. Genau so gern dann aber auch das Negative, denn was ich z.B. finde, ist das zwar eine hohe Fängigkeit besteht, der Boilie aber durch seine Weichheit auch schnell mal abgenuckelt wird. Länger als 8 Stunden ohne Kontrolle lass ich bei der Murmel nicht zu, dafür waren Sie zu oft ab- oder fast weggenuckelt.

Das der Thread hier künstlich hochgehalten wird, finde ich nicht. 

@ Kretzer 83 
Hast du sie denn wenigstens schon getestet, oder beruht dein "stinknormales" Urteil auf subjektiver Gefühlsbasis ???


----------



## AndiS (16. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Holger schrieb:


> Über diese hundert anderen stinknormalen Köder wie andere Readymades von Nash, Proline, Quantum oder von wem auch immer gibt es aber auch genügend Threads, die mehr oder weniger sinnig auf dutzende Seiten gedehnt werden....|rolleyes
> 
> Solange auf den Köder gefangen wird, kann das hier auch gepostet werdden. Genau so gern dann aber auch das Negative, denn was ich z.B. finde, ist das zwar eine hohe Fängigkeit besteht, der Boilie aber durch seine Weichheit auch schnell mal abgenuckelt wird. Länger als 8 Stunden ohne Kontrolle lass ich bei der Murmel nicht zu, dafür waren Sie zu oft ab- oder fast weggenuckelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Kretzer 83
> Hast du sie denn wenigstens schon getestet, oder beruht dein "stinknormales" Urteil auf subjektiver Gefühlsbasis ???


Ich angeln nicht mit so teuren Lebensmitteln! Sonst gibt es bald vieleicht kein E10 mehr. :m


----------



## YdeeS (17. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich sehe es genau so wie Kretzer, die Boilies sind nichts besonderes und reihen sich irgendwo zwischen den anderen tausenden Boilies ein.
Und wer behauptet das der Thread hier nicht künstlich oben gehalten wird, der hat wohl nicht alle Seiten gelesen......


----------



## Gunnar. (17. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Moin moin,

Ich habe alle Seiten gelesen und behaupte das der Thread nicht künstlich am Leben erhalten wird.
Was ist daran künstlich wenn die Jünger von Matzes Boilies hier ihre Erfahrungen präsentieren?
Im Gegenteil - Info und anschließendes Feedback. So sollte es immer sein.

Und wer Matze u.o. seine Produnkte nicht mag - oder wem das Ganze hier aufem Keks geht.......... 

Entgegen dem anscheinend immer noch herrschenden Irrglauben :
*Hier im AB gibt es Keinen Schreib und Lesezwang.Genausowenig wie es eine Pflicht zur Threadvermüllung gibt.*


----------



## NR.9 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Genau ... wenn es zwischen den Tausend "Welche Rolle ?" oder "Welcher Boilie ?" Threads jemanden nicht intressiert wie sich dieser Boilie bei der Anglergemeinschaft schlägt der soll nicht mitlesen.
Auch ich als Themenstarter habe jede Seite gelesen und desöfteren mal meinen Senf dazu gegeben aber nicht um irgendwas am Leben zu halten sondern einfach nur des Erfahrungsaustausch halber.
Aber die, die hier am Threadverlauf was auszusetzen haben, schütten durch ihre Meinung nur mehr Seiten nach. Den auf Aktion folgt Reaktion.

Topic - da ich selber nicht oft rolle bzw. ganz ganz selten und viele Ready's schon versucht und getestet habe kann ich für mich sagen das es einer der 3 Besten Readys ist die ich bisher gefischt habe (bei ca.10 Sorten). Meine Top 5 sind momentan ...
1. TS Natural-Power (in 30mm)
2. DB The Source
3. TS Matze Koch 
4. DB Marine Hallibut
5. Selfmade Baits active x


----------



## Holger (18. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Ich denke, der Vorwurf der künstlichen Hochhaltung war wohl eher an mich adressiert. Einige wissen,das ich Matze auch privat ganz gut kenne und schließen deshalb daraus, das ich hier Fische poste um für ihn eine Art von Werbung zu platzieren. 

Das kann ich defintiv ausschließen, ich muß diese Boilies für den selben Preis kaufen wie ihr, und es gebietet meine gute Kinderstube, hier keine Fakes zu platzieren, nämlich das ich Carps hier einstelle die nicht mit MK Murmeln gefangen wurden, dieses aber behaupte.
Wer genau liest, sieht auch Kritik von mir bzw. Empfehlungen von anderen Murmeln wie Gulp Carp.

In diesem Forum, inmitten von gefühlten 148.713 (nein, nicht Mails checken) "welche Funkbissanzeiger" und "welches Karpfenzelt" ? ist so ein Thread mit angeregter Diskussion, verziert von Fangbildern doch ein kleines Highlight.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Holger , brauchst dich hier für nichts rechtfertigen.Passt schon alles.
Die Nörgler einfach ignorieren....


----------



## Haider5000 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen Shop wo man die Boilies kaufen kann?
Bei unseren Händlern gibt es die Murmeln nicht.


----------



## Holger (23. August 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

http://www.störe-angeln.de/matze-koch-boilies-top-secret-special-edition


----------



## Fishingseason2011 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hay Leute ich will mir diese "Wunder" Kugeln, nächstes Jahr hollen und mal testen. Ich würde es euch dann mal wie die bei uns so fangen. Ja noch eine Frage an Matze, ehm würdest du mal dein Ostfriesland verlassen  und mal runter nach Bayern kommen. Wäre echt toll mit dir zu fischen.


----------



## Raapro (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Jetz gibt es sie aufjedenfall aufm Markt habe auch schon mit robin-red& crab gefischt sind echt super finde ich und tropic birdfood hat mein kumpel auch schon mal ausprobiert und der hat bombe gefangen.


----------



## Raapro (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Die boilies sind der helle whansinn :O gefischt hab ich sie aber noch nie xD


----------



## Raapro (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

xDxDxDxDXddXDXDXDXDDXDX


----------



## lekdas (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

da is schon wieder ein gaaaaaaanz Großer unterwegs...


----------



## Pat 79 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Aber echt !

So Jung und schon Alzheimer ???




Raapro schrieb:


> habe auch schon mit robin-red& crab gefischt sind echt super finde ich





Raapro schrieb:


> Die boilies sind der helle whansinn :O gefischt hab ich sie aber noch nie xD




Was denn nu ?


----------



## guetselman (9. September 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

mal angenommen man hat das unglaubliche Glück so eine Tüte MK Boilies im Verkauf erstanden zu haben... und fährt für 2-3 Stündchen abends an den See; legt 2 Ruten aus, schmeißt eine handvoll Murmeln hinterher, muss dann aber wieder die Angeln für 2-3 Wochen zur Seite legen - wie lange halten sich die Kugeln in der geöffneten Tüte? Oder aber anders gefragt, wie kann ich sie möglichst lange nutzen?

Ich hab jetzt in den diversen Threads gelesen, dass die schnell schimmeln, was zwar auf der einen Seite für die Qualität spricht auf der anderen Seite aber bei der oben genannte Angelart schnell in´s Geld geht... #c


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. September 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Einfrieren, einsalzen/-zuckern.
Gruss ROY


----------



## teilzeitgott (10. September 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

wenn du die dinger in der tüte wieder richtig eindrehst passiert so schnell auch nicht.
wichtig ist das sie so gut wie möglich luftdicht verpackt sind.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. September 2012)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Wenn man die Boilies kühl und trocken lagert, dann werden die nicht schimmeln. Auch nach Monaten nicht.


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Also ich hab jetzt auch schon die matze-koch-boilies ca. 2,5 Monate in der offenen Tüte im kühlen Keller aufbewahrt(mit Gummi verschlossen!)
 Da is nix geschimmelt!
 Allerdings bleiben sie nicht ganz so weich wie am ANfang, sondern werden mit der Zeit härter.
 Stört mich aber nicht!


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. August 2014)

*AW: Matze Koch Special Edition von Top Secret*

Hi zusammen,

wie läufts denn bei euch so mit den Matze Koch Boilies?

Ich bin derzeit recht zufrieden!(Ich teste die Sorten Honig/Vanille und Ananas/Maracuja)

Und ihr? Welche Sorten fischt ihr und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?

 Fangt ihr nur Karpfen oder habt ihr auch Beifang(Graser/Brassen/Schleie usw.)?

 Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------

